# 100 years Airport Freiburg (Germany)



## granni55 (Oct 31, 2006)

The airport of Freiburg is in 2007 100 years old.There will be an airshow
the 21.-22.july2007 . Flugplatz Freiburg-Breisgau GmbH 
so long granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome I will deffinatly be there! I will drive down to Freiburg. I have family that lives in Freiburg anyhow.

I will be there deffinatly because I going to take a 45 minute flight in the Ju-52! That would be awesome to fly in the Tante Ju! The flight is a bit expensive at 159 Euros but for a piece of history I do not mind. Besides the cost goes to keeping the aging aircraft in the air and that for me is worth it!


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2006)

TAKE FOTOS THAT IS AN ORDER !

Tante ju woo hoo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

Calm down Erich. It is not until next year.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2006)

He's right though, you better post some pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

I will if I am not in Iraq at that time.

I really dont want to go back there, but a very high six figure paycheck is very tempting....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2006)

That decision is up to you and your wife, but remember that there is a good reason why the pay is so high.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2006)

I know, I was allready there. It will most likely turn out to be one of those things whre in the end I dont take the job but I still like to think about building my house and buying my land and paying for it in cash and not having any payments to make.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 9, 2006)

I hear you and I know it is tempting. I almost did a similar thing when I got out of the air force, great paying job in a crappy location. I thought a while about it. Even though I was single and really had no one counting on me, I opted not to do it. The money would have been nice, but I didn't think it was worth the cost. The nice thing about a mortgage payment is the tax writeoff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

Like I said I probably will not take the job because I dont wish to leave my wife behind for a year again, but damn that money would be nice.


----------



## granni55 (May 5, 2007)

Hi,Adler - 20.-22.july will be a hot weekend.The 20. I'll leave at 5 in the morning
to Tannkosh airshow-the 21. afternoon return to Freiburg to the 100 year show-till 22. in the evening.Do you know the song:I'm walking...

You have to go to Hahnweide too,there are maybe 6 Tante Ju !!
That will be a heavy sound
regards granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Me and my wife are really looking foward to it. I just hope she flies with me.


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2007)

I hope the flight goes well  Enjoy!


----------



## Erich (May 5, 2007)

I am expecting both of you to provide FOTOS, FOTOS, FOTOS !!!!!

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

I deffinatly will. We are going to make a little trip out of it since we have relatives that live in Freiburg.


----------



## granni55 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Adler, did you get your photos at Freiburg.
all time good landings
granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

I actually did not go. I was not able to get the time off and then I had a job interview.


----------



## granni55 (Jul 25, 2007)

No problem,at--www.badische zeitung.de---and---www.flugplatz freiburg.de--

are some nice pics.

The single acts were great,but the whole show was to little. Only about 100

airplanes, three shops,thats it.

We have an airfield near Lahr in a little village, they have a bigger airshow.

So maybe the next one 

good landings

granni


----------



## granni55 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,here you'll find some clips from Freiburg

MyVideo - Die besten Videos im Internet :: Videosuche


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2007)

I really wish I had gone. I would have loved to have flown in the old Tante Ju.


----------



## granni55 (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't mind-remember-7.-9. september at bHahnweide airshow will be
5 Ju 52.
Wer die Wahl hat ..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2007)

Hell yes I have to talk to my wife about deffinatly making it to this one.

I read somewhere that there will be about 300 aircraft including

*3 Messerschmitt Bf 109*
15 Bu 131
1 DH 89A 
2 DHC 1 Chipmunk
*9 DH 82 A Tiger Moth
2 Fieseler Storch Fi 156 
4 Focke Wulf Fw 44 Stieglitz*
1 Fokker DR I
*1 Grumman Avenger
5 Junkers Ju 52*
1 Klemm L25
5 Klemm 35
*2 Messerschmitt Bf 108
1 B-25 Mitchell
1 Nord 1002 (French Built Bf 108)
1 North American P-51D
1 North America T-28 
1 Spitfire Mk XIX
8 T-6 Texans
1 F4U Corsair
1 Yak 3 U
1 Yak 9 UM
2 Yak 11*
1 Yak 50
3 Yak 52

Is there a website for this airshow Granni?


----------



## granni55 (Aug 21, 2007)

You definitly have to talk with your wife. There are
S I X ju 52.You'll never see that again.They will show
us a formation friday the 7. september 2007 about 14:30 
Look here:
Oldtimer-Hahnweide.de
You'll find me lying under or between the 2 Fieseler Storch

Allways good landing and a nice weather...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

I have talked about it with my wife and we are going to be there. I am looking foward to it. We will have to meet up and have a beer.


----------



## granni55 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think I'll be there friday obout high noon.Maybe I'm wearing a black
T-shirt with the Freiburg airshow picture and a blue french barett.
I hope we'll get an "indian summer" just for some days


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

So do I.

If the weather is bad, I am not making the trip down there.


----------



## granni55 (Sep 4, 2007)

The weather will be good.I'm looking at " wetter.com ",they show us sun

comming from france.So it will stop raining thurday evening and the wind

will dry the airfield.So it will be !


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

ok I am a week off the books, so did you guys get together and take shots of the birds or ........... ?

E ~ needs some Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

No I did not go. 

As I said in the other thread 3 of my very close friends are due to return from Iraq any day now. They have no family to chear and great them on as they get off the plane and me and my wife wish to be there to welcome them home. I am waiting for the phone call...


----------



## granni55 (Sep 11, 2007)

Friday it was raining cats and dogs.It was verry foggy.You could hear the
engines of the birds but they couldn't land.In the early afternoon it cleared up
and 4 Ju's landed.The rain stopped and step by step the other planes landed.
Here are some pics: Oldtimer-Hahnweide.de
And from me:


----------



## granni55 (Sep 12, 2007)

You prefere some clips-here they are.

Die neusten Movie Clips, Musik Videos und kostenlose Videos gibt's bei uns - MyVideo


----------

